
Arcan vs. Xorg – Approaching Feature Parity - crazyloglad
https://arcan-fe.com/2018/10/17/arcan-versus-xorg-approaching-feature-parity/
======
AnIdiotOnTheNet
I really wish Arcan got more attention than it does. It seems like a much more
well-thought-out approach than the creaking X11/Xorg or the kludge that
Wayland and its compositors has become.

